# Minecraft Not Downloaded



## Borgarath (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my first thread post. Here is the problem. I bought minecraft and it has worked perfectly fine on my Windows Vista computer. But when I try to install it on Windows 7, it will not download. When I log in my account, I start it up and it immediately says 'Minecraft not downloaded'. I also copied the files from my Vista computer to Windows 7 and placed it in the .minecraft folder. After that, I start it up and it says, "Can't connect to minecraft.net." I choose 'play offline' and then a black screen comes up. I also tried downloading from my browser and sometimes it downloads, but it eventually gets stuck at the near end. I have up to date Java 1.7 installed, and I am not sure what to do to fix this? I've looked up many tutorials in trying to fix this but none of it worked. If you need any additional info, please contact me. Thank you :smile:


----------



## Borgarath (Jul 12, 2012)

By the way, I also checked my firewall to see if it was the problem. It is not.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello Borgarath and welcome to the forums artytime:

Let's try removing Java with RevoUninstaller:

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall

Just use the free version. Scan for leftovers and remove anything it finds 

Then, once you've done that, download the latest version of Java (Version 7 Update 5) from the Java website. I would provide a link, but I don't know your system architecture.

Tom


----------



## Borgarath (Jul 12, 2012)

tom982 said:


> Hello Borgarath and welcome to the forums artytime:
> 
> Let's try removing Java with RevoUninstaller:
> 
> ...


I uninstalled it, and tried redownloading minecraft but it still gets a black screen.


----------

